# How to merge outlook pst files



## thepcjanitor

I'm finally recovering some old outlook data from another hard drive, and I want to merge the old files with the current. How can I do that?


----------



## gurutech

File/Open/Outlook Data File - then point to the PST file you recovered.

Drag and drop folders/messages that you want to move to your new PST file, then you can right-click/close the old PST file.


----------



## thepcjanitor

OK, but I'd say that replaces one pst with the other. Is there a way to merge them? In other words, to get all my outlook data, contacts, etc., both from the old pst and from the new pst I've built while figuring out how to get at the old pst which was backed up with a flaw.


----------



## gurutech

The files technically can't be merged. You would need to open both PST files in Outlook, and move the data from the old PST file to the new one.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey for ur info...


you can merge both the pst s by simply importing one pst into the other... for you it should be the old into the new....

For that click on File -> Import and Export -> Import from another program or file -> Personal folder file (.pst) -> browse to the location where you have the pst and click open and finish ....and BINGO all ur data is in there...


----------



## gurutech

technically, that's not "merging" - it's "importing"... but yeah, you can do it that way too...


----------



## Bob Cerelli

I prefer gurutech's method rather than importing. 

The main reason is you have a lot more flexibility and control over what you want to copy into the new PST file. 

For example, if you import your InBox, you get it all. But if you only want to copy certain e-mails to your current PST file, gurutech's method allows you to do that.


----------



## thepcjanitor

I favor the copy method, because importing would cause issues of redundancy AND, most significantly, it would bring in old stuff that's now unwanted. However, it would bring in everything! 

I'm not clear how to copy from one to another. I am able to open one or the other by renaming the files so that the one I want Outlook to open is outlook.pst. 

gurutech, you say "open both files in Outlook". How?


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Open the current PST File

Then in Outlook / File / Open / Outlook Data File

Now you will have both open in Outlook. Basically you can now drag and copy only those items you want from the old to the new. It's pretty easy with E-Mails and Contacts.


----------



## zzdave

There is a program called UPSTART that will do this for you - amd more. I havent tried it but it looks just the thing. Costs around £24. A Google search will find it.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Or just drag and drop and save yourself the $48.


----------



## MikeFarmer

Hi, The PC Janitor,

I prefer that you go for manual process to merge PST file. Have a look at the research article below http://www.sooperarticles.com/techn...merge-combine-multiple-pst-files-1263473.html 
A third-party tool should be kept as a last option. Do try demo version before making any purchase so that you can evaluate the product's ethnicity and performance.


----------

